# WOW.. Havnt been on in Forever..



## doureallycare2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi all, 

Just checking in to see if any of the old peeps are still here?
I hope everyone is well..

This site, the people on it helped me more then you can know...

Keep up the good work.

DURC2


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi, glad to hear you are doing well. 

There are, I think, a lot of old timers still here.


----------



## Legalaff (May 31, 2014)

Hi. It's been a while for me too. But I am much better today than when I joined this site. My children are great and I am looking forward to the divorce. It's a little over a year now. My XH is still a nincompoop and that will never change. We are safe from abuse, and that's the OW stress now. Thanks to all who advised.


----------



## doureallycare2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Its quite different not only learning how to settle into a new way off life but for me it was the actual acceptance of a "new" life. As dysfunctional as the old was, there was a certain comfort level in it... change is hard but so worthwhile.


----------



## northernlights (Sep 23, 2012)

I've been away for a bit too. Hello!


----------

